# Origin of memory timing parameters ?



## chbisson (Jan 4, 2006)

Could somebody explain me on which basis the values of memory timing are displayed in ATI Tool (Mem Button)? 
At first startup of ATI Tool, the values of timing displayed in "MEM" Window represent default values contained in ATI Tool or many values extracted from the graphics board bios ?

I don't find correspondence between these values and those extracted from SAMSUNG memory datasheet present on my X850 XT!


----------



## chbisson (Jan 5, 2006)

No does the answer, nobody know?


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 7, 2006)

I want to know it too. ATITool/card Bios mem settings are not the same. Wondering why...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 7, 2006)

chbisson: the values are read from the gpu, when you click on default it will return to what the values were when you opened the window.

marceli: which gpu, setting are you talking about?


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 7, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> marceli: which gpu, setting are you talking about?


GURU on line!  Nice!
Values for memory latency settings (like TRP, TWR...) are different in Bios (Rabit readings) comparing to values found by ATITool "Mem" button. Just wondering about it...

PS: I thought that topic question was about it


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 9, 2006)

little bump(?)


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it some kind of taboo or just: "If I Tell You I Will Have to Kill You"?

PS: Just in case "the second one" I will not ask this question again


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2006)

marceli which gpu and which timing does not match in rabit? on my x850xt pe cas latency seems to be wrong in rabit, correct in atitool


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 12, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> marceli which gpu and which timing does not match in rabit? on my x850xt pe cas latency seems to be wrong in rabit, correct in atitool


This is from ATIToll






This is from Rabit 17




after loading attached bios.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 13, 2006)

wow this is quite a difference .. is this an agp or pcie bios? i will flash it to my card and check the values


----------



## marceli7 (Jan 13, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> wow this is quite a difference .. is this an agp or pcie bios? i will flash it to my card and check the values


Bios is dumped from my PCI-E X800GTO2 (moded and oc bios) but I have some others downloaded pcie bioses with same values. Well... In Rabit at least


----------

